# Just found Turface



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

I just bought a bag of Turface at a local (45 min away) farm supply store. 
It was lighter than I thought so the salesman was nice enough to get a cup of water for me and we put it in the water, it looked okay. I bought a bag. I got it home and put a couple tablespoons into my tank. It is not dark enough. Now I'm looking into Soilmaster select Charcoal. I have to find an economically feasible substrate for my 5070. The Turface was more jagged than I thought it would be. I would guess that Soilmaster select is the same. I am concerned that this my cause a problem with my Corys. I have heard of barbels wearing out on Corys and am not clear on the cause. My Corys have nice long barbels and have spawned in my tank. My substrate is corse but not as jagged as the Turface. Anyone have any problems with Corys and Soilmaster select?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Most people that I know use Turface as a sub layer under fine quartz gravel.


----------

